# Hands free leashes for runners



## OttosMama

Otto is FINALLY at the point of running with me on the road and staying by my side! ;D Now, I'm ready to purchase a hands free leash so I can start using my arms again! Does anyone have any suggestions or favorites or bad experiences?


----------



## giandaliajr

Ruffwesr makes great products. My V isn't old enough to run with yet but it seems like their roamer leash would work the best. I think all their leashes expand to a waist strap but the roamer has a bit of elastic in it.

http://www.ruffwear.com/The-Roamer-Leash-trade_5


----------



## MilesMom

We use the kong one and like it a lot


----------



## datacan

From Howling Dog Alaska... belt, bungee line and the hound harness (M size)


----------



## Shyla

I dont mind to sound ignorant but what is a hands free leash?

I could really use something like that- my pup is very good at running next to me but I live in SOuth Africa and no people in cars can be trusted so I need a security net!


----------



## dmak

I've tried a few running leashes and so far like this one the best. It extremely adjustable. The MT Tam leash from OllyDog

http://ollydog.shptron.com/p/mt-tam-leash/collars-leashes?pp=12


----------



## dmak

*Re: Re: Hands free leashes for runners*



Shyla said:


> I dont mind to sound ignorant but what is a hands free leash?
> 
> I could really use something like that- my pup is very good at running next to me but I live in SOuth Africa and no people in cars can be trusted so I need a security net!


A hands free leash allows you to secure the leash around your waist so that you can use both hands. I started using one and fell in love. Like you, New Orleans drivers can't be trusted so I make sure to have him on leash whenever we're around traffic. The bungees system is great. He won't rip you off your feet or jerk you around at all

Here's an industrial strength running leash I made myself.


----------



## Shyla

This is amazing  I love it! Thanks for the info


----------



## dmak

Data...how do you like the howling dog harness? I've been thinking about it as we're going to get into skijouring next season. Seems to be a great pulling/towing harness.


----------



## candi30

We use this one. So far we really like it

http://www.rcpets.com/rcpets/index.php/browse/category/id/BCL

Although she is too young to run, so we have only walked her with it


----------



## brendano

How old is the right age. Amber is 7 months old and I have started doing 2-3 km runs - most people are saying its okay. I have taken her on the bike too - 2-3km (a little faster - up to 30km for a few seconds)

I found this system

https://www.dropbox.com/s/78auzwnpvdj4m88/CTC SHOULDER HARNESS Measuring Guide 2013.doc

But don't know the best measurements to give


----------



## born36

brendano said:


> How old is the right age. Amber is 7 months old and I have started doing 2-3 km runs - most people are saying its okay. I have taken her on the bike too - 2-3km (a little faster - up to 30km for a few seconds)
> 
> I found this system
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/78auzwnpvdj4m88/CTC SHOULDER HARNESS Measuring Guide 2013.doc
> 
> But don't know the best measurements to give


Running her off lead at those distances is okay at her age. On lead she is too young! Wait til about 12 months


----------



## RoxieVizsla

We use the Buddy System hands free leash and like it. I am 5'11" and find that the leash is long enough for my stride even if my V is directly in front of me.

http://www.buddysys.com/


----------



## Rudy

Finally some Inseam lol

packing a 37" ;D

you?


----------



## OttosMama

Thank you everyone! I'm glad there haven't been any negative experiences - I am a little nervous of a squirrel situation or something like that where he might dart out if I don't catch it first. I'll let you know what I go with!


----------



## brendano

I was walking with Amber last night and a monkey ran across the road - Amber is 7 months old and she pulled the lead right out of my hand and nearly put me on the floor ! Lucky the monkey was on a 6 foot wall on top of a 3 meter high bank - just enough time for it to react and get out the way !! I don't know who was more surprised, me, the monkey or Amber (she nearly go to it)


----------

